# Specialist equipment



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Can any body point me in the direction of a website that might sell farmers walks bars ??

Im also after some thick olmypic bars, 2 " thick and 3 " thick.

Cheers dudes.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/category/asfn.11/Special_Bars.html

They have plate loaded farmers frames, plus thick bars.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nytol said:


> http://www.gymequipment.uk.com/store/category/asfn.11/Special_Bars.html
> 
> They have plate loaded farmers frames, plus thick bars.


Cheers bro, i already knew that site, cos its in Brawn 

Thats the only place i can find them, so i was after another place to compare prices.

Cheers tho nytol, top man :beer1:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

That is the only place I found with specialist stuff when I was searching for gym stuff.

I quite liked the idea of a thick EZ bar, as the normal ones dig into my hands, and I cant use a straight bar as my wrists are not happy any more.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

They aint terrible expensive tbh, i just wanted a comparison. Ill dust the wallet off and order from them lol.

I have brought stuff in the past, they are a good company.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tight @rse, 

I thought they were pretty cheap TBH, glad to hear they are good, as I'll get some stuff from them.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Tight @rse,


Busted


----------

